# The Mafia Ends With You - a TWEWY game of Mafia



## Clover (Oct 31, 2009)

*WARNING!** Reading this post will spoil major plot points of the DS game The World Ends With You. If you have not completed this game, or if you have any chance of playing it in the future, and don't wish to be majorly spoiled with the sheer awesomeness that is the plot to this game, please turn back now. Preferably back to the DS screen, so you can keep playing The World Ends With You!*

*~The Mafia Ends With You~**
A The World Ends With You Game of Mafia*​
_Negligence and overestimation had allowed the entire district to slip once already, and nearly over the edge. It will not happen again - and with enough study, with careful planning and consideration, every outstanding issue might be resolved in one grand sweep of the board._
 -- Twig Collins's _Signal2Noise - Boy With A Coin_, chapter thirteen

After the Long Game, it was difficult to assimilate back into the life they once knew. Every day was a blessing when they weren't fighting for their lives, when they didn't have a literal death clock ticking away, when they actually had friends again to hang out with. However, time marched on, and the gauzy anaesthetic of familiarity eventually settled on them again...

The Sunday was a day like most others. Neku's arms groaned with Shiki and Eri's purchases from 104, but he listened politely as the two babbled on over some new project they were working on or contest they were entering. Rhyme was Beat's guinea pig down at the Ramen Don, tasting the first batch of 'Rocket Ramen' he had cooked up without the help of his noodle mentor. Joshua watched the Game from his penthouse suite in Pork City, taking in the complex symphony of Shibuya's soul.

Then, the needle scratched. And it was nearly silent.

In the roads, cars kept moving, but seatbelts fell empty. In the streets, thousands and thousands of men and women disappeared from sight instantly. In 104, a coathanger dropped to the ground, and Shiki screamed.

All but a small handful of Shibuya's citizens had vanished - at least, from the point of view of the handful. Each of the stunned and frightened people then recieved a text message on their cell phones simultaneously.

_We have taken control of Shibuya in order to conduct an experiment. Play... or face erasure.

 -- The Angels_

The group of former-partners made their way to Hachiko, hoping to find something or someone there who could explain. When everyone assembled, they were shocked to find people they were sure had been erased during the Game, as well as Reapers who sincerely had no idea what was happening. Mr Hanekoma conjectured that each of their Frequencies were locked into the Realground, and the citizens were in stasis in a plane slightly higher. They counted heads and mumbled questions before recieving another mail.

_Mission: Reaper Sport 0. We are here. Find us. No time limit... but you'll want to hurry up.

Signed, the new Producer_

The Basics

(nearly every word of this post and the next was stolen shamelessly from Butterfree and Negrek, save slightly reworded descriptions of roles and added snarky parenthetical comments.)

This is a game based on the party game Mafia or Werewolf, themed around the DS game _The World Ends With You_. To quote Wikipedia, it is a clash between the informed minority - the mafia (in this case, the Reapers) - and the uninformed majority - the citizens or innocents (the Players). Each person in the game has a randomly assigned role which may permit the member to do something special during either of the game's two phases, day and night.

Note that because the innocents are named 'Players', the word 'member' will be used when referring to one who could either be in the Reapers or the Players.

The Reapers





*The Producer*
_The Producer's existence endangers the stability of the rules and balance of the UG and RG._

Normally taking no interference in the planes below, the one calling themselves the Producer here is the ruler of the Reapers and the target of the Players' vengeance. Motives unknown, they kill and leave the body's spirit to the chaos of an empty Underground. The Producer holds the final say over the murder, should the Composer or Conductor disagree.





*The Composer*
_The Composer holds absolute authority over the Underground._

The Producer's second-in-command is just as shadowed as the leader themself, though showing a personality less analytical and more... batshit psychotic. They appear eager for the chance to toy with the Players caught like a mouse in a trap, and secretly harbor the hope of replacing their superior should the Producer come to an... unfortunate end. So long as the Producer is alive, they won't actively participate in the killings, however.





*The Conductor*
_Under one Conductor, one ideal, the world of men marches toward bliss._

Presumably the lowest-leveled of the three, the Conductor is stoic and taciturn. Quietly rising through the ranks of the Ascended, the Conductor is on the team - but still only third-in-command, meaning that they don't get to do any actual murdering until their two superiors are killed off.





*Sho Minamimoto*
_Cooperation is garbage._

Minamimoto's been picked up from under the vending machine, and can only fume about the loss of his hat and despise the Players in secret. None of the Reapers know who he is, nor does he know their true identities, and he doesn't participate in their discussions. Instead, he hangs out on the sidelines, quietly cheering them on. If the Reapers manage to kill every innocent Player, he also wins. If, however, he is pressed, he's ready to throw his life away to at least take someone else out before being killed and can choose to do so if the other members vote to kill him during the day. Before they can carry out the sentence, he will run up to any other member and unleash a Lv._i_ Flare, killing himself but also taking out the member of his choice. If Hanekoma checks his Frequency, he will conveniently look the other way and consider him innocent.

The Players





*Sanae Hanekoma*
_While the situation seems dire, I believe the key to getting ahead of all of this is at hand. You see, time always builds upon the past._

The hip café barista of WildKat, sole designer of all things CAT and Gatito brand, and Fallen Angel after the whole Taboo Noise incident, Hanekoma is also a gambling Pisces whose favorite word is 'windfall'. He's capable of using his heavily censured Producer powers to check the Frequency of any member he chooses, permitting him to identify whether or not the target is a Reaper. Unfortunately, because he was not only censured by the Reapers but also previously by the Angels due to his Fallen status, he only has the energy to use this ability once per night.





*Raimu "Rhyme" Bito*
_A problem shared is a problem halved, right? If we don't help each other out, we'll all... We might..._

A Player turned Noise turned pin turned human turned Player, Rhyme has learned to extend her psych powers to prevent loss of life by casting Cure Drink on a member of her choice once per night. If that member would be killed through any means that night, they will not die. However, if Rhyme and Shiki both choose to target the same member with Cure Drink, the sugary sweetness of their drinks will rot that member's teeth instead of saving them. And then they'll die.





*Shiki Misaki*
_As head seraph for the White Angels, I'm gonna bless your head off!_

Turning her sadness from the loss of her best friend to fuel to fight the Reapers, Shiki has learned to extend her psych powers to prevent loss of life by casting Cure Drink on a member of her choice once per night. If that member would be killed through any means during the night, they will not die. However, if Shiki and Rhyme both choose to target the same member using Cure Drink, the added carbonation of their drinks will give that member extremely bad gas instead of saving them. And then they'll die.





*Uzuki Yashiro*
_All Reapers deserve to enjoy their work. To feel rewarded!_

Kariya's partner. The two are close friends and are always making bets, playing games, and eating sea salt ice cream ramen together. If Kariya is killed and Uzuki is still alive, she will go mad with grief and use her next night action to hunt down and kill the member she most suspects to be responsible. Uzuki knows who Kariya is, but the two _cannot communicate_.





*Koki Kariya*
_Since we showed up in silhouette last time, you probably thought we were up to something dastardly. We're totally not._

Uzuki's partner. The two are close friends and are always chatting together, fighting together, and eating together. If Uzuki is killed and Kariya is still alive, he will go mad with grief and track down one of the members he suspects to be Reaper and kill them out of revenge. Kariya knows who Uzuki is, but the two _cannot communicate_.





*Yoshiya "Joshua" Kiryu*
_Life's little crossroads are often as simple as the pull of a trigger._

Joshua is determined not to go down without a fight. Using his censured Composer powers, he can wear the pins and (girly) threads required to enact SOS Strategy on himself once per night, such that if he is killed by vote in the following day, he will drag one member of his choice to the grave with him. With a prissy giggle, to be sure.





*Nao* (Nao-Nao for short)
_Like, fighting so isn't the answer?_

Nao-chan isn't the best with like, fighting and stuff? So she can form, like, a Pact, you know, with any other member? The Pact will allow the two of them to talk together privately outside the thread, yeah? But like, if either her or her bestest friend die somehow, they'll both die? Isn't that totally lame? (it hurt more to type that than it did to read, trust me)





*Megumi Kitaniji*
_By tearing down the differences between us, I can make the world a paradise!_

The former Conductor - and somewhere else in space, somewhen else in time, the mayor of Shibuya - Kitaniji knows it is his responsibility alone to ensure law and justice is kept in this chaotic 'Survivor' scenario. All the world's ills can be traced back to individuality, so he'll just make sure his individual counts a bit more by casting two votes each day. In practice, this will only be evident if it is very close, and his vote calls for a rematch or a tipping of the scales by one vote. In other words, the number would be noted manually after the computer vote.





*Daisukenojo "Beat" Bito*
_He who stays an' fights away lives today another fight!_

Beat is just obnoxious. He knows rushing headlong into everything is the only way to live, pal. Using all twenty words of his vocabulary, Beat can attract the attention of any of the other members, causing them to ignore their initial target and use their powers against him instead. Beat is told all attacks that target him, but not whether they came from the member he distracted or someone else entirely. If he distracts the Composer or the Conductor before the Producer has been killed, he will not die, as only the leader of the Reapers is responsible for the group's killings.





*777* ("triple seven")
_One day, we're gonna start a rock revolution, just wait and see!_

777 considers himself a wild card. Not yet signed to a label (the whole 'being erased and turned to Noise' thing didn't exactly help his career), he takes a cue from his namesake and keeps things exciting by gambling up the actions. One night during the course of the game, he may choose to use Randomizer. This power will cause the targets of all night actions to be randomized to anything not the member's chosen target. When the members wake up, they will see the image of a die plainly in the street and realize that their targets were scrambled, but they will not know who they really targeted. Night actions without a specific target will go through as normal.





*Yodai Higashizawa*
_I will turn this week's fracas into a fricassee!_

Higashizawa knows that too many cooks spoil the broth. He can use his power-nullifying Taste Test psych against any member each night. That member's night action, if any, will then not happen. If Mr Higgy chooses nothing, he will simply not perform a night action.





*Shuto "Shooter" Dan*
_Divided, we were no better than Pinpricks. But together, we can reach our Pinnacle! (GET IT?)_

Shooter, having played in so many Tin Pin tournaments, knows when it feels like someone's cheating - or if the game's just not going well for him. One night during the course of the game, he may choose to end the night early at whatever point he wants during the Midnight stage. Any night actions that happen after this point (see the order of night actions below; this is not a question of when the night actions are sent in) will be skipped, and instead the dead are simply rounded up and the next day starts.





*Sota Honjo*
_Let's just all stay sharp and get through this together, huh?_

Sota, a charismatic fellow, understands that occasionally, one has to take a chance and roll the dice. Risk it all, it's just a part of life. (cough.) Sometimes he might be hit by something bad - or another hit by something good - so he'd rather take his chances and copy what someone else is getting. Every night, he may choose a member to use Fusion on. Instead of being targeted by whatever targeted them that night (excluding Hanekoma's Frequency Tuner, Beat's distraction, and Nao's Pact), he will be targeted by whatever was used on the member he targeted during that night. If Sota chooses nothing, he will simply not perform a night action.





*Eiji Oji*
_I mean, if you were a Prince like me, just walking the streets could start a revolution._

The Prince being as popular as he is, he occasionally requires a buffer between his lovely self and his overly adoring fanbase. In this crazy RG/UG amalgam location he finds himself, this has translated to an adept skill at forming the shield walls as Support Reapers do. Every night, he may choose to use Shield Wall. This protects him from nighttime assaults of any kind - and better yet, it does not clash with the healers' Cure Drinks if they are used on him. However, if he uses Shield Wall any one night, he cannot use it again the next night, and he is, of course, always vulnerable to execution during the day. If Eiji chooses nothing, he will simply not perform a night action.





*Ken Doi*
_Remember - the future is a clean slate, and you're the chalk!_

The ramen guy, besides having a lot of backstory, can also serve one member a plate of his secret Knockout Curry when serving the hungry members dinner each night. That member will then sleep through the next day and be unable to participate in discussion and voting. That a member is sleeping through the day will be noted in the morning. If he chooses nothing, he will simply not perform a night action.





*Miki "Mick" Makoto*
_Follow me? The whole game is about image._

Makoto, still finding his wings when it comes to being popular, can drop out of sight entirely, flying beneath the radar and leaving confused, bereft Reapers in his wake. While in this stealth form, he is very difficult to see during the night. If any lethal attack targets him, it has a 50% chance of missing him altogether.





*Normal Players*
_They're not just some strangers. I can't shut them out like that._

A variety of normal Players also populated the understreets of Shibuya (it was a Game week), and are just as mired in the conflict as anyone else. They may not have any special psychs to lend to the fight against the Reapers, but it is up to them to use their numerical advantage and voting powers to find the traitors in their midst.

Variable Alignment





*Mitsuki Konishi*
_I simply choose to align myself with the man in charge. It hardly matters who._





*Mr Mew*
_What if it's possessed - waiting to pork-chop us in the back of the head?_

Two rather completely different members in appearance, they both share a wide potential of psych power. Their path to greatness is not yet known: will they choose to fight valiantly by the sides of their innocent Player comrades, or work against them in secret, intent on a quick promotion with the coming of the Underground's new ruling order? During the first night, Konishi and Mr Mew can choose to activate one of their psych powers and choose either the Players or the Reapers to side with. After that, they will function exactly like their chosen role and alignment. If Konishi or Mr Mew chooses to align with the Reapers, they are informed of who the Reaper members are and they of who he or she is, but not until the end of the first night. When killed, Konishi and Mr Mew appear to be innocent, no matter what their true alignment was.

They will send, during the first night, along with their chosen alignment, which of the previous seven character's psychs they wish to emulate, and will thus act exactly like the named character in that regard. Because I like cutesy names, they each have a cutesy name:






 Pachinko Mode





 Iron Chef Mode





 Red Card Mode





 Determined Mode





 Support Wall Mode





 Knockout K'noodles Mode





 Yôkai Mode

The Alien





*Neku Sakuraba*
_I just met you. I don't like you. And I don't give a rat's ass if you think I'm rude!_

Neku's grown since the Game; felt his world expand just a tiny bit. Still, his first reaction after comprehending his situation was 'aw, _hell_ no'. His super-genius psych powers are sufficient to protect him from even the most deadly of Reaper assassinations, but as we've seen, being shot is a pretty big Berserk Button for him. After an attempt on his life is made, he will become increasingly paranoid and turn his innate protection into a weapon, ready to be released at the first sign of danger. If it is voted that he be killed while in this state, he will instead snap and unleash the entirety of his Soul's power upon all of Shibuya, tearing apart Player and Reaper alike in a final, crazed attempt to end the Angels' game. In such an instance, he wins, and this is the only way that he can win. If it is voted that he be killed or if he is killed by another means before an attack by the Reapers causes him to transform, he still loses as usual. If the Reapers attack him again after his transformation, or if he is killed by some means other than the vote at this time, he again dies as normal. After his transformation, Hanekoma will identify him as Reaper, and he will be posthumously identified as Reaper if he somehow dies in this state.

The Reaper's Game

This is a game of Mafia like any other, except that the roles are based on TWEWY characters rather than Pokémon or forum members or whatever. Signups will take place in this thread and are open until Sunday, the eighth of November. Currently, I plan to take all members who sign up, and tell your friends! There are /plenty/ of roles; I'll have to trim them down if/when I don't receive enough signups. (i liek roles.) Once signups are over, this thread will be locked and a new one shortly created for discussion and the actual progression of the game.

If you have played this form of Mafia in the past, I have stuck all the rules in the next post so that you can conveniently ignore them. If, however, you've never played before, please read them carefully and make sure that you understand them, though you'll likely also conveniently ignore them. If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to ask them. Also, I'll do my best to make this game rock as awesome as the last I held did. (Exploding lesbians, anyone? I don't even remember who won, I just remember 'dude. exploding lesbians.')


----------



## Clover (Oct 31, 2009)

*The Game* (Not the one you just lost.)

When a game is about to start, the Game Master will use a random number generator god to assign each role randomly to one player (if there are more players than roles, the rest will all be normal Players), letting it be known in advance which roles will be used.

After each member has received a role, the game will start, and the first night phase, which lasts forty-eight hours, will begin. The Game Master PMs each member with their role and the deadline for sending in night actions.

The Night Phase

During this phase of the game, each member with a night action will send the Game Master a PM containing the username of the member they wish to use their night action on (their REAL username, not the name of the role!) or, if it is an action with no specific target, whether they will use it or not, at any point before the deadline.

If a member (other than the acting Reaper if at least one of the others is alive) foresees not being able to send in a night action, they may PM the Game Master beforehand with an advance choice. The advance choice may use conditionals, but only concerning things that would be public to the member if they were active during that night, e.g. "I will heal X if Y claims to be the Conductor in the thread," but not something like, "I will heal X if X is not a Reaper," because that is something the member would not know.

When the deadline comes along, this Game Master will _not_ randomly generate actions if they haven't been sent in, not even for Reaper attacks, so remember to do so. She will execute the sent-in night actions in the following order (eliminating, of course, any steps pertaining to members not currently in the game):

*Evening* (These are night actions in which the member must choose something in advance which may affect things that happen afterwards.)

1) First night only: Konishi and Mr Mew inform the Game Master of their chosen power and alignment. This is their only night action for the first night, but on all successive nights, they will have the night action associated with the power they chose. Konishi and Mr Mew immediately become endowed with their chosen power and are considered to have their chosen alignment, however.

Nao-Nao informs the Game Master of her chosen Partner, and the two hold hands and go through a crazy light show and that kind of fun stuff. From now on, if one of the Partners is on the Death Queue at Daybreak, the other is as well.

2) Beat chooses a member to distract if he has not done so already.

3) Shooter and Konishi or Mr Mew in Red Card mode choose whether to end the night early and, if they do, when in the night it should be used, by specifying any one of the Midnight steps to end the night immediately after. They may also choose to terminate it at the beginning of the Midnight. For example, they may choose to end the night after step one of the Midnight, which will cause the Game Master to skip right to Dawnbreak after Midnight step one so that the Reapers will have acted, but the healers will not have gotten the chance to heal. They need only PM the Game Master if they do wish to use their Red Card; the default is not to use it.

4) Higashizawa and Konishi or Mr Mew in Iron Chef mode choose a member to use Taste Test on. If that member has a night action executed after this point, it will be ignored.

5) 777 and Konishi or Mr Mew in Pachinko mode choose whether to use their power or not and need only PM the Game Master if they do wish to, as by default they will not. If this is done, all succeeding night actions will be randomized to pick any target excluding the user and the user's actual chosen target.

*Midnight* (These steps determine who will die in this night.)

1) The Reapers pick a Player to kill. If the Producer is distracted by Beat, or if the Producer is dead and the appropriate acting Reaper is targeted by Beat's distraction, the killing will be redirected upon Beat, but the Reapers will not be informed of this. The Player killed is put on the Death Note Queue.

2) Rhyme and Shiki each choose the member they wish to heal. If either of them is targeted by Beat's distraction, her Cure Drink will be redirected upon Beat, but she will not be notified. If one of them is on the Death Queue, she will not use her healing. If a member on the Death Queue is targeted with Cure Drink, he or she is now removed from the Death Queue. If a member not on the Death Queue is targeted with two Cure Drinks, he or she will be put on the Death Queue. If the target is Makoto or Konishi or Mr Mew in Yôkai mode, flip a coin and add either to the Death Queue only if it shows tails.

3) If Neku is in his normal form and is on the Death Queue at this point, he will now become his pissed off form and be removed from the Death Queue.

4) Uzuki and Kariya each choose the member they wish to target if the other is currently on the Death Queue or was killed the previous day. They do not know whether the other is on the Death Queue, so this action is ignored if the other is not dead the previous day or on the Death Queue. Uzuki and Kariya also cannot retaliate if they themselves are on the Death Queue. If Uzuki or Kariya is targeted by Beat's distraction, and the other one is dead the previous day or on the Death Queue, their attack will be redirected upon Beat instead and Uzuki and Kariya will not be informed of the change. If Uzuki or Kariya successfully targets a normal form Neku, Neku will now become his pissed off form. If the target is Makoto or Konishi or Mr Mew in Yôkai mode, flip a coin and add either to the Death Queue only if it shows tails.

5) Sota and Konishi or Mr Mew in Determined mode choose a player to use Fusion on. Whatever attacks may have targeted that member in the night so far will also target Sota and Konishi or Mr Mew, and whatever attacks may have originally targeted them (except for Beat's distraction) will be ignored.

6) Eiji and Konishi or Mr Mew in Support Wall mode choose whether to use Shield Wall. If they do and are on the Death Queue, they are now taken off it, but may not use Shield Wall again the next night.

*Twilight* (These night actions prepare for the day.)

1) Joshua chooses a member to use SOS Strategy on. If Joshua is executed the following day, the member he used SOS on will die as well.

2) Ken Doi and Konishi or Mr Mew in Knockout K'noodles mode chooses a member to use Knockout Curry on. That member will be noted to be sleeping during the day, and cannot participate in discussion or voting.

3) Hanekoma chooses a living member that he wishes to use Frequency Tuner on. The Game Master PMs him with the current alignment of said member in accordance with the role descriptions, even if that member or Hanekoma himself is on the Death Queue. If Hanekoma was targeted with Beat's distraction this night, Hanekoma will inspect Beat instead, but will not be notified of the change.

*Dawnbreak* (Finally, the Game Master PMs some users with necessary information and cleans up the night.)

1) If Neku has become his pissed off form, the Game Master should now PM him to notify him of this.

2) The Game Master PMs Beat with the name of each attack that he was targeted with in the night, without specifying which member used what, even if Beat is on the Death Queue.

3) All members on the Death Queue will now die, in the order the Death Queue specifies. If all the remaining members are on the Death Queue, the winner will be declared as if the last person on the Death Queue had not died at all. (They will not be allowed to play the Game again... again.)

4) If Konishi or Mr Mew are alive and have joined the Reapers, they are now PMed with the names of the Producer, the Composer, and the Conductor, and the latter are informed of the new recruits and their names.

After this process has gone through, the Game Master will post a new Mafia thread. In this thread, the Game Master will explain who died in the night, if anyone, and specify the body the remaining members see - is it the Producer, the Composer, or the Conductor, or is it an ordinary Player (any innocent, Minamimoto, Konishi, Mr Mew, or normal Neku)? She will also name a day deadline, forty-eight hours from when the thread is started.

The Day Phase

During the day phase, all living members will be able to post in the Mafia topic and discuss who should be executed until that deadline comes. During this process, members should nominate the names of other members for execution, indicating this clearly by *bolding* the name of the member they intend to nominate. The nominated member may protest and defend him or herself. Members may lie about their identity as they please, although they may not copy and paste, screenshot or otherwise try to affirm the content of any PM they have received from the Game Master. (And, preferably, from any other members. Come on guys, don't fight dirty.) If a member who has nominated eventually becomes convinced that the member they nominated should not be killed, they may change their mind by saying, in *bold*, "I withdraw my nomination" (and may then, if they wish, proceed to nominate another member). If you agree with a nomination that has already been posted, however, it is not necessary to renominate the same member unless you wish to reiterate it in case the other member withdraws theirs before you get the chance to repost it. But we all know you aren't reading this and are just going to go on "I eleventieth his nomination"ing, so do whatever the heck you want.

If Minamimoto wants to, he may post at any point during the day thread, "I unleash Lv._i_ Flare on [member name]" (saying 'explosion' works too, as does a few dozen digits of pi) in *bold* in the thread. Only Minamimoto may do this, and any player who is not Minamimoto and posts this will be immediately disqualified from the game. As soon as Minamimoto has posted this, he is officially dead (really dead, not just a little dead), as well as the member he killed, and neither of them may post in the thread or communicate with living members at all from this point. When the Game Master sees this, she will post in the thread to update about this and effectively restart the day by extending the nomination deadline. Any member may, of course, lie that they are Minamimoto or threaten to kill someone, but they may not post "I use Lv._i_ Flare on [member name]."

ETA: It is illegal to edit or delete posts in day threads! Also to post after the poll has gone up! These've been problems in ASB Mafia. Try anything funny and I'll probably issue you a stern warning and wag my finger at you. Then you'll be sorry.

When the nomination deadline comes along, the Game Master will post a poll with the names of the nominees, and each member can pick one and only one of the nominees. You cannot change your vote. In the case of a tie, only the nominees involved in the tie will be allowed to be picked, and the tiebreaker will repeat as often as necessary until a clear winner is decided.

When the person with the most votes has been determined, the Game Master will post, announce the person who has been executed, and show their alignment as with those murdered in the night. If the player who is executed was Joshua, the memberhe used SOS Strategy on the previous night will now also die. Their alignments are, of course, also shown.

The Game Master will then announce the next night phase and the deadline for submitting night actions and close the Day Discussion thread, and the cycle repeats itself until a winner is found. The game ends whenever:

- there are only Reapers left alive (Minamimoto included), in which case the Reapers win.

- there are only Players (and possibly Minamimoto) left alive, in which case the Players win (Minamimoto loses, however).

- Neku is the only member left alive, in which case everyone loses. (Isn't it sad, Nekkun?)

- Neku, while in his pissed off form, is voted to be executed, in which case he wins. (Finally, amirite?)

When a member is dead and not the last one to die, they may ask the Game Master about who holds what role. It is, however, strictly forbidden for dead members to communicate with living members in any way, and for living members to communicate about the game elsewhere than in the game thread unless their roles are specifically denoted as being allowed to speak (the Reapers and Partners). However, living members may PM the Game Master with a message to be posted anonymously. If this PM is received during a day phase, it will be posted immediately; if it is received during a night phase, it will be posted the following in-game day.

_Remember, have fun! Or face erasure!_

(By the way, if you'd like a bit more roleplay in your TWEWY forum games...)


----------



## Clover (Oct 31, 2009)

Bonus administrative stuff!

I would've held this in the mafia forum, obviously, but also as obviously... no. So it was between here or Mafia Fanatics (which by the way if you enjoy these games you should totally join), and Forum Games'll get more hits. So yeah... Happy Halloween!

*Simple helpful list of roles:* (23 total)
Mafia Boss: The Producer
Mafia Subordinate: The Composer
Mafia Minion: The Conductor
terrorist: Minamimoto
inspector: Hanekoma
doctor: Rhyme
doctor: Shiki
rival: Uzuki
rival: Kariya
'haunter' (I only know some roles by butterfree's names? maybe she made them up idk): Joshua
lover: Nao-Nao
mayor: Kitaniji
distractor/'furret': Beat
randomizer: 777
paralyzer: Higashizawa
disqualifier: Shooter
determinator: Sota
direct healing: Eiji
sleeper: Ken Doi
vanished: Mick
variable/'eevee': Konishi
variable/'eevee': Mr Mew
alien: Neku

*Simple helpful list of members:*
Kam!
Xaldin!
newt!!!
Negrek yaaay
gooo Zora of Termina!
Flora and Ashes who needs to be unbroke and play this~~
blazheirio889 whooop
rock-ground mweeheehee
Salamander hoorah!
Loco Mocho gets a goddamn sticker.
Walker is the greatest everrr


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 31, 2009)

Joining.


----------



## Ven (Oct 31, 2009)

Meh, might as well join


----------



## nyuu (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi!


----------



## Negrek (Oct 31, 2009)

In.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 1, 2009)

/In/
So damn much.


----------



## Flora (Nov 1, 2009)

Never actually played TWEWY (I'm broke D:), but I'll join.

MAFIA yay


----------



## blazheirio889 (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm so in :D


----------



## Ether's Bane (Nov 4, 2009)

*joins*

EDIT: I JUST LOST THE FUCKING GAME


----------



## Clover (Nov 4, 2009)

Heehee~

Well, if I don't get all the players by Sunday, as it sure appears I will, I'll start it anyway with as many roles as there are players. It'd go mafia mafia doctor doctor inspector alien lover terrorist as it is... adding roles as players continue to join. Hopefully. :D


----------



## Keltena (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh god TWEWY Mafia <3.1415926

Innn. C:


----------



## Loco Mocho (Nov 4, 2009)

Joinage!


----------



## nastypass (Nov 7, 2009)

about to be wINter here


----------



## Clover (Nov 8, 2009)

Hm, I don't. actually know how to close threads. Don't think I can. Don't think it matters! But so this is the very last chance, anyone! I'll send roles tomorrow morning and start the game Tuesday morn, yup yup.


----------



## Clover (Nov 9, 2009)

Okay! The final roles are





*The Composer*




*The Conductor*




*Minamimoto*




*Hanekoma*




*Rhyme*




*Shiki*




*Joshua*




*Beat*




*Konishi*




*Mr Mew*




*Neku*

The final members are





*Kam*




*Xaldin*




*newt*




*Negrek*




*Zora of Termina*




*Flora of Ashes*




*blazheirio889*




*rock-ground*




*Salamander*




*Loco Mocho*




*Walker*

(yes I really went through and picked pins for each of you. they don't have any relation to the roles [I picked them before running the RNG] and only vague relation to yourselves. if any. whooo useless flavor junk)

Roles are being sent, and this thread is closed! Twenty-four hours (more or less) for night actions from... /everyone/, it would appear, except Neku and Minamimoto.

_Remember, have fun! Or face erasure!_


----------



## Clover (Nov 10, 2009)

(lol triple post.) quick update: make that forty-eight hours... more or less ^^; my internet access became restricted like ~the minute~ after I sent in roles... but I read everyone's night actions (who sent them in :x) and it will definitely be up as soon as possible tomorrow! sorry about this. I haven't forgotten~~


----------

